# Location Location Location!



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

so as the title states; LOCATION!

Where are your babies located???

When i lived with my Ex i had all my fish in the spare room, it was called fish/pc/rc room. on a large stand.

at the next living i had them in the lounge room of that ex's moms

then at my mates where i stayed a while on the stand beside my bed

at my current partners last place (where he was boarding) i was down to one tank, it was on a cupboard shelf (was never closed anyway)

we recently (three weeks ago) moved into our own house, i just set up in kitchen as a "ill move them when i set up a space"

my 5gal tanks STILL on the bench and likely to stay there ^_^

then came one and then another then another then one came back from being babysat and then i couldnt live without THAT one or THAT one lol
so i set up my 6 bay again. AGAIN i set it up as a temp location, but likely to become perment cause i just love nothing more then sitting at the dining table and watching two foot 6 bay tank all with males in it lol


what about you?


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Currently... my desk... previous places have been nightstand and dresser though xD (small room in small shared apartment.. not very many places to work with


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I just moved all of my tanks to my living room...they were in my bedroom, but it's finally starting to cool down at night here, and I like it chilly in my room, so I moved them all into one room to make it easier to keep them warm.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

I have 2 tanks in my kitchen, on the counters (hooray for lots of counter space!), 2 in the living room (one on a bookshelf and one on the tv cabinet), and 3 in my bedroom (one on my nightstand, one on my dresser, and one on my bureau).


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow I love hearing where everyone puts their tanks! I always wanted a tank in the kitchen.  I currently have my 2.5 gal tank on my night stand so my Raz can see me. I study a lot in my room so I thought it would be good to have him near by. It is also a good temp in my room especially with fall/winter approaching. I have a 10 gal tank that I'm going to start cycling very soon *hopefully* this weekend. I'm still thinking where is the best place for that. I have an open space on my Ikea shelving unit so maybe there.


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Both my 10 gallon divided and my 15 gallon sorority (still in set up process) are in the living room. When I lived with my parents, I had a 1.5 gallon on my desk, right next to my bed.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

We have 4 tanks in our living room (3 are small and contained in a bookshelf) and one in the kitchen. We will be setting our 55g up in the dining room


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I just graduated from college with two friends, so we're in a smallish apartment but we managed to score huge bedrooms - so my fish room is my bedroom XD I do have 2 tanks in the living room, but didn't want to overwhelm the whole apartment with fish. So right now here's what's set up in my room:

20 gal long planted tank
14 gal sorority tank
5 gal single tank x3
3 gal single tank x2
10 gal spawning tank
And a few experimental NPT's that I started setting up last night

I have a lot more tanks that are decommissioned right now because my baby girls were finally old enough to add to my sorority last week  

I just ordered a nice 4 tiered wire shelf so I can stack my tanks and have more room.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I only have one and its a 5 gallon and it sits on my dinning room table where I also keep my laptop and where I sit to do everything like crafts and drawing. I love it sitting where it is so I can sit here while I work and watch him at the same time, nothing better I like to do than that !


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have mine in the living room. It has been almost always there (though moved in a different corner at a time and in the hall once).


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

Mine are all on my dresser in my room. They might get moved soon though. Filters are loud in the middle of the night.


----------



## Sowman (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a 10G (divided), 15G sorority and two 5Gs (planted) in what I call my media room. I have my 52" mounted TV, all the video games and a gaming PC all setup in this room. I am truly blessed to have this room, best thing is that no one else is allowed in this room. Love it!! 

I'll see if I can use the new panorama feature on my iPhone and post a picture later today.


----------



## leafythegreat (Aug 17, 2012)

Mine's on my desk in my dorm room... not really that many choices of place to put it, haha. It's nice to take a study break and watch my betta and his cories swimming around, though. When I was home, my betta lived on my bedside washstand, but I kept him in a 2.5g then; I don't know if his 8g cube will fit on there.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Im still settling in but my boyfriend and I just started renting a 3 bedroom for two people ^_^
Our rooms the master room, theres a nursery (well will be when i fall preg again after my body heals from recent miscarriage) and it has no cupboards, the other rooms smaller but has built in cupboards, so im thinking i might turn that into nursery (for cupboard space) then the other room thats quite bright, put in shelving for my rat cage and tanks (god help my boyfriend.) 
it will also have a desk and a spare bed in there, cause i always am stuck baby sitting someones kids. (just sent the 8 month old nephew home after having him 4 days)


----------



## Cilenez (Jan 8, 2012)

mine are in the living room next to the sofa. for everyone to view, even my dogs like watching them swim around..

i have a wrought iron stand with my 2 vintage tanks on it.
top tank is a 20 gal tall, home to Drake (crown tail male), planted, comminuty tank...
bottom tank is a 10 gal, home to Sterling (half moon male), planted tank...

hopefully soon, i will be setting up my 15 gal tank and move my 2 goldfish out of Drake's tank...


----------



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

In my condo i have a joined living room/dining room. Artemis and her 5 g are in the living room on a cabinet and i also have a 10g puffer tank in the living room. My 20g nano reef is in the dining room. My 3 g (which is no longer used) was on a shelf in my bedroom but it was hard to regulate the temps up there.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

So i just gt given a 14 bay tank, it needs a 4 foot shelf so its on the floor to be cleaned, crack sealed and new filter media and pluming.

also was given 4x 4 liter tanks, (over 1 gal, good size for qt and or one male.

so i set my shelves up again ^_^ just inside the door lol


----------

